# mov file no sound



## yimmortal (Apr 3, 2007)

mov files play video fine in windows media player 11 but i get no sound.. i installed vista codec pack 4.5.2, that went fine. still no sound though. sound does work in quicktime.

anyone have any ideas??


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi yimmortal


I came across the following link, but it's screenshots look like XP (so it's a roll of the dice for Vista). It's for a real-time converter codec called 3ivx D4 4.5.1 --- http://www.windows-media-player-updates.com/playingmovfilesviaWMP.html

If the above solution doesn't work, and the MOV files are local, you can convert them using a tool like *ImTOO MOV Converter* --- http://www.imtoo.com/mov-converter.html --- and, once converted, they'll play fine in WMP.

Best of luck!
. . . Gary


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

As you probably know, .mov are a format made by Quicktime (Apple), so it doesn't surprise me that Windows Media Player 11 doesn't play it perfectly.

You can try to use this:

http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/QuickTime_Alternative_QT7/1049831315/1


----------

